# Marriage Certificate



## JS123 (Jul 23, 2014)

Does anyone know how long it takes for Home Affairs to issue an Unabridged Marriage Certificate? I read somewhere it takes about 6 months, is this correct?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I've seen 7 days and also seen 8 months.


----------



## JS123 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks, will work on the 8 months assumption then. Applied last month, luckily will only be needing it in February next year...


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

me and my wife have applied on the17th of march and still waiting.i manage to get a contact of a manager at the Cape Town dha who is speeding things up a bit.hopefully we should have ours by the end of the week.


----------

